# You do care how fursuits look ?



## KaiserVadin (Aug 13, 2008)

*Do you care how fursuits look ?*

All i have to do on my head is add the eyes but that NOT being the case do you care if fursuits look good or not ?


----------



## Boombox (Aug 13, 2008)

yes..?



I mean, I prefer "good-looking" ones obviously


----------



## Tarah_Rosemoon (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm kinda picky with what suits I like, my own included. The fur has to be of a nice quality, the body needs to fit nicely(not too tight or too loose) Even then my eyes go straight to the head. Depending on the look (toony, realistic, or follow me eyes) It has to have personality about it.  I wanted to make my head but I knew that I wouldn't have been satisfied with the end result to i decided to shell out the cash to have it done by a professional. I'm very happy that I did. My body still needs work, I'm happy with it but it could be better. 

When it comes down to it though what matters is if you're happy with your suit. Everyone has personal tastes. If it matches your own expectations then that's all you need. =)


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 3, 2008)

Seeing as I make my own fursuits (sort of a partnership between my friend Zeke and I), I prefer for them to look good because it's a piece of art, at least to me. I'd be damned if I'll do a crappy job on it.

I'm working on a new costume now, and the thing with me is that I do not tolerate well seeing seams in my costumes(which is why I hate working with fur with a low pile), neither do I tolerate well seeing my costume turn out baggy(the arms or torso), or for the fur cut to go the wrong way. I also cannot stand having a head come out looking disproportionate to my body or that of my friend when worn, and I highly dislike the toony look of many costumes. That doesn't mean I look down on other costumes for being toony because a lot of them do look great, and a lot of effort was put into making them. It's just that when it comes to my own costumes, I constantly quest to make them look more realistic without spending a fortune.

So yeah, I'm really picky, and I care a lot on how the costume turns out...and even if it isn't my own, and it is something I work on for someone else, I want it to come out looking really good. I won't ship off something that doesn't look good, and wouldn't be something I'd wear myself.

That reminds me, I can't wait to get the eyes on the two current costume heads that my friend and I made. We ordered a pair of taxadermy eyes. Usually when people use those kinds of eyes they stick to using eyes made for the species. So if you make a fox costume you order fox eyes. The problem is, fox eyes from taxadermy sites are made to go onto mounts....so they don't make them (usually) big enough for the use of a furrie costume. So my friend and I found that you can still get good eyes by going with a different speices, or going with a novelty item. The current heads are based on mammels, but are getting reptillian eyes. I can't wait to see how it looks.


----------



## KiiamaChibi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well...

I've always wanted to own a fur-suit myself, however, I've not been able to find a fur-suit maker that can create the suit that I want. The Reasons are as follows:

1: I don't like the baggy, over clothing, fur-suits. I would like to have one that's skin tight and realistic. The head is another matter on it's own. 

2: I don't want a mesh-eyed, hollow, fish bowl sized head. I'd rather a latex, facial expression compatible mask with a interactive muzzle that is made to react to one's jaw movements. 

3: I would not want a tail that lays lifeless and unmoved, however, I would not want an animatronic tail either; For the sheer fact that it would be very expensive. Instead, I would want something like a tight coiled, six foot long spring, bound in fur. This is under a lot of thought because not only would the tail act erratically, but the support of the massive springy tail would be another issue, seeing as the fur would weight it down. This means I would lose the effect I was after in the first place.

4: I cannot afford a fur-suit of this magnitude, and would ask that the maker give me a break. Any fur-suit-er I know would laugh in my face relentlessly at the thought of discounting a suit as intricate as this one.

T____T


----------



## Rimbaum (Sep 6, 2008)

I admit to being partial to the toony suits, although that doesn't stop me from admiring all the ones that range from highly toony all the way to highly realistic. However, there's a few things I'd rather see in suits.

1: Fur. If it's meant to be entirely realistic, I can understand some scruffiness, but having a fur where the grain goes in different directions or even the wrong direction entirely is irritating. Also, trimming and good-quality fur (not the cheap-o fun fur you can get for $10 a yard or less) can make a big difference.

2: Baggy suits. I prefer a decently-fitting suit or even a partial over a suit that looks like you'd be swimming in it... and probably your own sweat, too, as I imagine they'd act like a sauna.

3: Heads. They should look like at least some planning went into them, be cleaned up (trimming the fur on the heads makes a HUGE difference in their appearance!), and I hate the gigantic mascot-style heads. It should be in proportion to your suit... so if you're a bigger person, you might want to put some thought into making a slightly larger head.


----------

